# PC fiept bei gpu-belastung



## BinNichtKreativ (26. Februar 2018)

Hallo,
ich habe das Problem, dass mein Computer anfängt zu fiepen, sobald ich die Grafikkarte/-n belaste.

Ich habe versucht:
- andere Grafikkarten (Gtx 960, 1060, 1070, 1070-SLI)
- anderes Netzteil

mein Systhem:
- AMD Ryzen 5 1600x
- 2x Gigabyte Gtx 1070 Gaming G1 (rev1.0)
- Asrock x370 Killer SLI
- 16 GB Crusial Balistix Sport LT
- be quiet Pure Power 10 600w
- be quiet Pure Rock Slim Tower Kühler
- AeroCool aero 800
(- Asus DVW DRW-24D5MT)

ich hoffe dass jemand eine Idee hat, was das Geräusch verursacht.

P.S.
wenn ich nur den Prozessor belaste ( z.b mit CineBenchR15 ) kommt das fiepen nicht

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Nico


----------



## paddypitt87 (26. Februar 2018)

Das fiepen nennt man ganz offiziel Spulenfiepen und das kommt bei Grafikkarten durchaus häufiger vor. Ist eigentlich auch kein Umtauschgrund (rechtlich gesehen) auch wenn es sehr nervig sein kann.

Was mich jetzt nur wundert ist, dass du ja schon mehrere Grafikkarten ausprobiert hast. Das wäre schon recht viel Pech, dass alle ein starkes fiepen aufweisen. Ist das Geräusch denn immer genau gleich?


----------



## BinNichtKreativ (26. Februar 2018)

Das Geräusch änder seine Tonhöhe alle paar Sekunden.
Es ist bei allen Karten ähnlich, aber nicht komplett gleich.


----------



## Hatuja (26. Februar 2018)

Ja, das ist Spulenfiepen. Ich habe damals erst die fünfte 1070 behalten. Die ist zwar auch nicht frei von Spulenfiepen, aber leiser als die anderen und von der Tonlage her viel angenehmer.
Leider ist das heutzutage normal und betrifft die meisten (Consumer-)Karten... die einen weniger, die anderen mehr. Die Hersteller sparen halt, wo sie können.
Die Lautstärke und Tonlage sind abhängig vom Takt, der Last und von der Bildrate. Da sich die drei ständig ändern, ändert sich auch der Ton!


----------



## BinNichtKreativ (26. Februar 2018)

Ok, danke


----------



## Abductee (26. Februar 2018)

Mit aktivem Vsync sollte es leiser werden.
Oder teilweise haben die Spiele auch schon einen Framelimiter eingebaut.


----------

